# Backsaver: Carboy Lifter and 3 gallon carboys



## dfwwino (Oct 15, 2007)

As I lay here in back pain hell after another bout with my defective lower back, I began contemplating the day when wine kit manufacturers will address the needs of us back-disabled winemakers. I always thought 5 gallon carboys were difficult to handle, but when I moved up to 6 gallon carboys to make kits, I think it pushed me over the edge. I find the 6 gallon carboy difficult to handle when cleaning and sanitizing and a bear to carry around when full. Why are regular wine kits only offered in six gallons? I made a La Bodega Port in a 3 gallon carboy and it is so easy to handle. And it let's you make just over a case of wine, allowing for greater variety. Am I the only one who thinks a 3 gallon regular wine kit is in order? 


As I was doing some research on Jack Keller's website, I spotted a blog entry about a carboy lifter a friend of Jack's designed:


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/wineblog5.asp


See his March 17, 2005 blog.Has anyone tried or seen this lifter in action? Does anyone have a similar tool? I have used hand trucks, but the nice thing about this lift is it lifts high enough for racking, so there is no lifting required.


----------



## scotty (Oct 16, 2007)

How about 2 ===3 gallon carboys or get one of these and someone to help you lift. 


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5168


i use one. its great*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2007)

dfw, I inquired about thgat quite some time ago and he had only made that 1. He was looking into production but Ive seen nothing yet. Harbor freight has 1 though.
<center>
*330 LB. CAPACITY HYDRAULIC TABLE CART*</font>


<table border="0">
<t><tr>
<td>






</td>
</tr>
</t></table>




</center>


<h2>

</h2>

Move
heavy parts to your workbench or truckbed without straining your back.
Hand brake controls the speed when lowering the table. This rugged
all-steel cart features a foot-operated hydraulic pedal, letting you
keep your hands free to steady the cart.
</font>

<ul>[*]Table size: 27-1/2'' x 17-5/8''
[*]Table height: 8-5/8'' to 26-3/8''
[*]Maximum load capacity: 330 lbs.
[*]Weight: 89 lbs.
</font>[/list]











</font><h4>ITEM 43542-2VGA</font></h4>
</font>


</font><h1>$139.99
</font></h1>They have a few, some more money but go higher and hold more weight, this ones the cheapest and would suit me.


----------



## summersolstice (Oct 16, 2007)

I too have a bad back and I was looking at one of those lift tables a few months ago. I finally decided against it because I make my wine in my finished basement and I'm simply running out of room.

I found some crates that were no longer being used by my local water supplier and picked up four. The crates serve two purposes: they really help when lifting the carboys and they also protect them. I'm scared to death about some of the horror stories I've read and heard about carboys breaking from the slightest tap. These crates are designed to hold glass carboys and don't even allow wiggle room.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 16, 2007)

Rule...nice looking crates...have never seen those before.


Your wine racks look nice and I see a barrel there too....how about another photo and show us more of that room...?


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 16, 2007)

Rule, where did you get the wine rack? I've run out of space on mine and need another. Please do show us more of that room.


I'll have to look for the crates and consider getting a lift, but the Superjet filter is ahead on the list.


----------



## summersolstice (Oct 16, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Rule...nice looking crates...have never seen those before.
> 
> 
> Your wine racks look nice and I see a barrel there too....how about another photo and show us more of that room...?




Thanks - here are a couple more photos. I have a couple more racks in other parts of the house that hold another 60-70 bottles. This unfinished room is off the basement and was intended, and is still partially used, as a pantry. I'm trying to talk my wife into finding someplace else to put her few remaining items.













I ordered this free-standing rack online a couple of years ago and this is aboutthe extent of the commercial wines I own. I think I gotthe rackhere:


http://www.winerackstore.com/classic-wine-racks-0004/44-bottle-classic-fir-wine-rack-0346.html










http://www.winerackstore.com/classic-wine-racks-0004/44-bottle-classic-fir-wine-rack-0346.html*Edited by: Rule G *


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice photos, Rule G, and thanks for the link. When you figure out how to get the wife to kindly remove the remaining items, please let me know the magical formula. I've had one failed marriage and am on my second. I could use a good tutorial on persuading your spouse that winemaking is more important than space for food, clothing and, for that matter, sitting.



*Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like a nice area.....You are fortunate to have a nice place to share...


Now...You know we will all want to know what's in the carboys and barrel????


We use/share the root cellar for wine storage....The kitchen is the fermentation/mixing/bottling area.....Some wine making supplies are in the office and office closet.....The clean empty bottles to be used on the next batches are in the sewing room.....the dirty empty bottles are in an old shed outside.....The cases of wine that are suppose to be aging is on one side of the bed in the spare bedroom and under that bed...the other side of the bed I have many boxes filled with fruit juices to make future wine.....So...we have let our hobby/addiction take over this house....My husband doesn't really notice or care where I have all this stuff, nor do I...as for our company...I really don't care what they think....


We weren't making wine when we built this house in '01...it would have been designed differently if we had only known how much fun this is....I don't care about sewing anymore and should clean out that room and use it like you guys with your own winemaking spaces...it would be so nice to have it all in one room/area....maybe someday...meanwhile...just make-do and try to remember where everything is.


----------



## summersolstice (Oct 16, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Looks like a nice area.....You are fortunate to have a nice place to share...
> 
> 
> Now...You know we will all want to know what's in the carboys and barrel????




Thanks, guys. I'm really not the one to give marital advice and I was only (half) joking when I mentioned taking over the entire room!






I use the laundry room to store my empty bottles, primaries,and carboys and make my wine and store full primaries. The washer and dryer make very handy tables and the deep sink next to the washer is convenient for rinsing and catching spills during racking and filling. Of course that also means the laundry doesn't get done sometimes...






As for the carboys in various stages of bulk aging:CCRosso Fortissimo, CC Amarone, RJS Orange Chocolate Port, Heron Bay Cab/Merlot, Elderberry wine, Blackberry Port-style wine, Caramel Apple mead, and Emerald Riesling mead. There's aWE Luna Bianca in the primary undergoing battonage and a Cab Franc almost ready to go into the new barrel.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretty classy lineup...


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice collection you have going Rule!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone with a Bad Back!!! and believe me I know. I was only corking this weekend with a floor corker and that "half bend" to release the bottle and place another one is worse than a full bend over a longer period of time.
dfwino, If you want to come to Houston I work for Memorial Back Institute and treat such problems. It is an alternative to surgery and injections and has helped many people. Possibly some similar treatment in DFW. Check it out. http://www.memorialbackinstitute.com/


Ramona...........



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 16, 2007)

When we bottle we take over the kitchen and no cooking gets done. When we bottled last time we had 18 gallons in cases in various places in the house. Kitchen, living room. No wines go downstairs until they are labeled and ready to be stored on their sides in the racks. I too don't care what people think when they come to my house. We can either have hobbies and fun, or we can have a tidy house. I think wine will always win. 
Options available are, add another room to your house just for wine stuff. Take your wife visiting to the homes of people who make wine. Be sure you always have plenty of wine available to drink that she likes.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 16, 2007)

RuleG,


You rwine celler is great!!! I think I see a shelf full of "albums"....If so. What do you have there in the vintage room?


Ramona


----------



## summersolstice (Oct 17, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> RuleG,
> 
> 
> You rwine celler is great!!! I think I see a shelf full of "albums"....If so. What do you have there in the vintage room?
> ...



Thanks Ramona. I have albums dating back to some old Johnny Cash that my parents listened to in the 50s and my own collection of the usual 60s-70s stuff - Bob Dylan, Cream, Jimi Hendrix, Allman Brothers, John Mayall, Grateful Dead, Jefferson Airplane, Little Feat, etc. That's my generation. Hey, I think I have The Who album with that song on it too!


----------



## PeterZ (Oct 17, 2007)

Rule, you and I have very similar tastes in music. In your opinion, what is the best Dylan album ever? Allman Brothers? (About 10-12 years ago I played a round of golf with Butch Trucks.)


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2007)

Im a little younger but have all that music in my computer and MP3 player except John Mayall, never heard of him!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess we are off topic now. I'm going to start a topic so we can get everyone in.


Ramona


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice setup Rule,

I have trouble keeping things from taking over the house. 18 gals ready
for bottling in the kitchen tomorrow, carboys bulk aging or oaking in
my office and the project room, bottles all over the garage and guest
cabin; and oh yeh, my wine cellar is almost done! My wife is a patient
woman....


----------



## WoodTurner (Nov 23, 2007)

*I like that free standing wine rack. I've seen those at some of the area import stores for quite a bit. I made mine from Home Depot materials that holds 66 bottles for considerably less. Also, like the blue bottle carrier. That takes the strain off the neck of those big jugs that those heavy wire contraptions will cause. I broke a bottle that way and use a strap system now I found on eBay a while back. I guess I need to get busy and post few pics of some of my wine accessories projects. I'll try to get some of the glasses I made posted soon.* *Edited by: WoodTurner *


----------

